# Gestion bibliotheque et carte emprunteur



## tib51 (26 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour,

Je cherche un logiciel iOS qui puisse servir pour une gestion de petite bibliotheque d'école avec scan de code barre imprimé (pas le code barre du livre car on a 60 exemplaires de chaque livre, il y a un code barre unique sur chaque livre) et scan d'une carte de pret.

Je ne trouve rien pour l'instant. J'étais pret a essayer de faire une base de donnée sous Numbers, mais, pas de possibilité de scanner un code barre sous Numbers.

Tous les logiciels de gestion de bibliothèque que je voie sont pour des bibliotheque personnelles avec lecture du code barre "commercial" et qui ne propose qu'une gestion de prêts via les contacts et non avec une base de donnée d'emprunteur identifiés par un code barre.

Connaissez vous un logiciel qui pourrait faire cela ?


----------



## Gwen (27 Septembre 2016)

À mon avis, c'est trop spécifique, il va falloir le programmer toi-même


----------



## tib51 (27 Septembre 2016)

Arghhh, ca va etre trop  compliqué pour moi, ça !
Je saurai faire la base de données élèves, et la base de données livre, sous filemaker, ou bien sous Numbers, mais je ne serai pas créer une gestion de stock et de sortie. Bref  toute la partie permettant d'associer tel ou tel Livre à tel ou tel élève. Idem pour la lecture du code barre, je ne serai pas faire ça…

C'est con,  les logiciels existants font presque ce que je cherche, mis à part la gestion de multiples exemplaires des mêmes livres, et la gestion d'une carte d'emprunt pour les élèves.


----------



## Gwen (27 Septembre 2016)

En fait, comme tu le dis, ce n'est pas si compliqué que ça. Mais il manque toujours un élément dans tous les logiciels.

Perso, je n'ai jamais vu ce que tu cherches. Surtout la lecture de Code Barre. Est-ce que FileMaker ne fait pas ça justement ?


----------



## tib51 (27 Septembre 2016)

FileMaker go le fait peut être mais j'ai l'impression qu'il n'est pqs souple du tout dans la création des éléments de la base de donnée. Il y a des thèmes tout fait, qui évidemment ne font pas ce que je cherche, mais je n'ai pas l'impression qu'on puisse créer une base de donnée à partir de zéro.
Sous FileMaker Pro 13 sur l'ordi, je ne sais pas si je peux inclure des zones qui déclenchent la lecture du code barre lorsque le fichier est lu depuis FileMaker go iOS.


----------



## demougin (28 Septembre 2016)

Bookpedia de Bruji


----------



## tib51 (28 Septembre 2016)

Ben je voie pas trop ce qui diffère ce logiciel des autres. Je n'ai vu nulle part la possibilité de rentrer des codes barres non commerciaux, ni les cartes d'emprunteur...

Tous ces logiciel permettent de scanner sa bibliotheque/cdtheque/dvdtheque etc. Via le code barre commercial et de gerer les prêts simplement avec le carnet d'adresse.


----------



## tib51 (17 Septembre 2018)

Comme à chaque rentrée scolaire, je vérifie sur le net si ce que je cherche n’a pas été développé, mais il semble que non. Pas de logiciel destiné aux bibliothèque avec gestion de grands nombre d’exemplaires identiques d’œuvres (identifiés chacun par un code barre différent évidement) et gestion de carte d’emprunteur....
Si vous avez vu des choses, ça m’interesse Toujours....


----------



## lepetitpiero (17 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour,

Regarde du coté de PMB et Koha... mais ce sont des logiciels à utiliser sur un ordinateur...  ce que tu recherches ce sont des logiciels appelés SIGB c'est spécifiques aux métiers de bibliothécaires, documentalistes...  Les applis sur téléphones se sont alors des applis pour les usagers. La gestion se faire sur ordinateur.

Bref...  à toi de développer mais ça va être coton... il faut avoir une base de donnée des documents.. une base de donnée des usagers. Gérer le prêt et le retour des documents.


----------



## tib51 (17 Septembre 2018)

Oui, un peu trop compliqué pour moi... dommage que Numbers n’integre Pas un lecteur code barre.... ça simplifierait...

Créer la base de donnée, c’est pas trop le problème, c’est surtout la gestion code barre...


----------

